# Does Your Pet Have A Nickname?



## Lee (Apr 2, 2020)

We need a few laughs and I'm sure some of us have some unusual names for our pets. Care to share.

My Cat is named Ranger but will also answer to Bum Bum Head, Sir Tibbs, and Bummy Boy.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 2, 2020)

We called our first Lab (Moe), "Moses" or "Moey". I call my grand-pup (Abbi), "Boo-Boo".


----------



## Pepper (Apr 2, 2020)

Not my pet but




stir crazy!


----------



## Pepper (Apr 2, 2020)

Actually, not pet names, as they are pets, but middle names.  Buffy Anne and Max Boy.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 2, 2020)

Doggie Delight
Puppy-In-A-Biscuit


----------



## toffee (Apr 2, 2020)

I have Sammy daisy sonny freddy'
but I often call them all sweeties …..


----------



## Keesha (Apr 2, 2020)

Numpty one & Numpty two
Numpty & Dumpty 
Tweedle dumb & tweedle dee
All said lovingly of course ♥


----------



## Keesha (Apr 2, 2020)

Then there’s :
cutie patooti 
Munchie poo 
Twinkle toes


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 2, 2020)

My Lil'Bear goes by Bear to most   people,  but my one granddaughter has always called him  "Bear Bear" ... and he always has responded to that   so quickly ......  So if I need him to do something,   in a syrupy sweet voice,   I call  _Bear Bear,   _  and he comes running.  .. go figure!


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 2, 2020)

Pinky said:


> We called our first Lab (Moe), "Moses" or "Moey". I call my grand-pup (Abbi), "Boo-Boo".



Boo-Boo,   yes!   ....  My yellow lab was named Boudreaux,  (Cajun name)  but always called Boo.  ... 
Like my little dog Bear,  Boo acquired the double name  of Boo-Boo most of the time.    But with him,  he always answered to any name!


----------



## Ferocious (Apr 2, 2020)

*I once had an an alsation, I called him 'Donkeyballs', I won't tell you why..... *


----------



## Pepper (Apr 2, 2020)

Ferocious said:


> *I once had an an alsation, I called him 'Donkeyballs', I won't tell you why..... *


Thank you.  Thank you for that.


----------



## Lee (Apr 2, 2020)

Ferocious said:


> *I once had an an alsation, I called him 'Donkeyballs', I won't tell you why..... *



My imagination runs wild


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 2, 2020)

It seems like all out pets had nicknames. Ginger was Ginny, Pepper was shortened to Pep,Bumper was shortened to Bump and Scooter was Scoot.  My first dog was named Toby who my Dad always called Gus,my Mom and I called him woo woo. 
Our guinea pig was named Nibbles we all called him piggy. 
The bird I have now came with the name Kerby but we call him poop.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 6, 2020)

Sometimes I call Henry "Baby Boo" or "Love."


----------



## Gaer (Apr 6, 2020)

My dog is named "Aussie"  but I often call him "Little Darlin'" "Stinkpot" or "Jackass".


----------



## Judycat (Apr 6, 2020)

I've called them all Stinky at one time or another.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 6, 2020)

officially “sylvester” but also known as “Ying Yang”


----------



## Pepper (Apr 6, 2020)

Judycat said:


> I've called them all Stinky at one time or another.


Me too!


----------



## Lc jones (Apr 6, 2020)

Our German Shepherds name is Brandi and when she is acting rambunctious we call her Brandi Comandi....


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 6, 2020)

Not sure why, but I call Max, my rat, "Bubby"


----------

